# Nationwide Piranha Ban



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

if they banned piranha nationwide would you give yours up? What if your state made possession of piranha a felony would you give em up? Move to another state? Hide em & hope for best?


----------



## pirana666 (Aug 26, 2010)

i just would act, like im a noob,and say :sorry sir, but i didnt knew it, at all....WY they banned??? (huuh







)
im from holland its to cold here,to survive either way....


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

i'd give it up... its a damn fish lol nothing to get a felony for.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I have nothing since I only post in the lounge....











Dolphinswin said:


> if they banned piranha nationwide would you give yours up? What if your state made possession of piranha a *felony* would you give em up? Move to another state? Hide em & hope for best?


fool

totally hypothetical and unrealistic situation...prison not jail time for fish, really









it would really be just a "fine" for owning... distribution my get you a "fine" and "community service".


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

ZOSICK said:


> if they banned piranha nationwide would you give yours up? What if your state made possession of piranha a *felony* would you give em up? Move to another state? Hide em & hope for best?


fool

totally hypothetical and unrealistic situation...prison not jail time for fish, really









it would really be just a "fine" for owning... distribution my get you a "fine" and "community service".
[/quote]
obviously but I just played along with the game, it said felony. If it was for some rare never happen reason be a felony Id dump the piranha.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Its not a simple fine for a snakehead why would it be for a piranha? Carry some piranha into a illegal state & get caught I doubt they just slap you with a fine. Owner of river wonders is facing more than a dozen felonies. There was a member here a couple months ago that just got out the pen for illegal piranha.


----------



## Hogdog (Feb 1, 2010)

Technically speaking you can go to prison in this country for causing unnecessary suffering if you feed live vertebrates to fish. In reality a prison sentence is extremely unlikely.

I also breed Guppies so if I have to cull any deformed ones I have to despatch them humanely before I feed them to my Piranha









If they banned them here I wouldn't get rid of mine, they'd have to come knocking on my door first.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

They would have to come find me, I'd never give em up









Just like my guns


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

i might get flamed but ive kept Ps illegally it honestly doesnt bother me, not like i would of released them in a lake or some sh*t.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2011)

I'd laugh . .


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

I think if you already had them you could keep them. Because I know snakeheads were banned and the people who owned them before the ban can still keep theirs. I got a buddy with a 3ft snakehead.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I would laugh and go about my day


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

I Can Mate said:


> I think if you already had them you could keep them. Because I know snakeheads were banned and the people who owned them before the ban can still keep theirs. I got a buddy with a 3ft snakehead.


Yea but the trick is to prove that you had your fish before the ban.

Id definitely keep mine. Its the same thing as smoking weed. As long as your not stupid you got nothing to worry about. Its not like I got a neon sign on my roof saying I keep RBP or something. Just keep it hush hush


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm already a convicted felon, and frankly don't give a rat's ass about it.

I'd keep 'em.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I wouldn't give mine up.


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

hell no


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

TheSpaz13 said:


> I think if you already had them you could keep them. Because I know snakeheads were banned and the people who owned them before the ban can still keep theirs. I got a buddy with a 3ft snakehead.


Id definitely keep mine. Its the same thing as smoking weed. As long as your not stupid you got nothing to worry about. Its not like I got a neon sign on my roof saying I keep RBP or something. Just keep it hush hush








[/quote]

They generally give you an amount of time for you to register them before the ban is officially imposed. If you dont by the deadline they then assume you got it after. At least its been this way for other exotic animals (from what i've read anyways).


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Screw that. If you register them then they know where to go to take them from you. Seen that sh*t happen in my hometown with pitbulls.cops shooting dogs in owners front yards.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2011)

BRUNER247 said:


> Screw that. If you register them then they know where to go to take them from you. Seen that sh*t happen in my hometown with pitbulls.cops shooting dogs in owners front yards.


Very humane of them


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Well if they do show up to confiscate them all i gotta say is " Me no speak ur english"


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

I'd poop on their lawn first! Not giving them up and more then likely we'd be grandfathered in or some sorts.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Well since I already have a major beef having govt. telling me what I can and cant do (within reason) I would keep them. I wouldnt go out of my way to deal in some black market to obtain them. I mean if pet shops plain old didnt carry them anymore then Id be screwed but if I already had some I wouldnt give them up.

I doubt piranha would thrive in Lake Erie anyways.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Laws are made to be broken. You do it every day probably without even knowing it. ID keep em they will only know if you have them if they coem to your house. Look at how many crack hosues are out there. You really think fish and game is going to go door to door?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Dolphinswin said:


> i'd give it up... its a damn fish lol nothing to get a felony for.


I've had a felony on my record for the last 20+ years.
It hasn't affected me in any way whatsoever.

f*ck the law, keep yer P's.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Piranha_man said:


> i'd give it up... its a damn fish lol nothing to get a felony for.


I've had a felony on my record for the last 20+ years.
It hasn't affected me in any way whatsoever.

f*ck the law, keep yer P's.








[/quote]

my dad got felony too, he has to take anger management and has an ancle bracelet so he cant drink it's preety fucked up ....


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Piranha_man said:


> i'd give it up... its a damn fish lol nothing to get a felony for.


I've had a felony on my record for the last 20+ years.
It hasn't affected me in any way whatsoever.

f*ck the law, keep yer P's.








[/quote]
What about guardian angels? They wear body armor? Felons can't have body armor, firearms, passport, can't leave the country. None of these don't effect you? Thought you wanted to retire south of the border?


----------



## dcp5082 (Feb 14, 2011)

BRUNER247 said:


> Its not a simple fine for a snakehead why would it be for a piranha? Carry some piranha into a illegal state & get caught I doubt they just slap you with a fine. Owner of river wonders is facing more than a dozen felonies. There was a member here a couple months ago that just got out the pen for illegal piranha.


Jail for a fish...? lol. I could understand a large fine yes, but jailtime is absurd. as for nationwide ban; Snakeheads are much more capable of surviving in northern waters, hence their illegality. piranhas could not live here in pa, thats for sure. water in my back yard is far too cold.


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

I'd just chuck mine on the grill, pop a beer, and call it a day.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> i'd give it up... its a damn fish lol nothing to get a felony for.


I've had a felony on my record for the last 20+ years.
It hasn't affected me in any way whatsoever.

f*ck the law, keep yer P's.








[/quote]

Have you tried getting a expungement?


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2011)

LINK
They're serious, look how they storm a residence that has illegal P's.

edit: link should work now


----------



## marilynmonroe (Jan 8, 2009)

If they don't have a warrant for my piranha's arrest I'd say get the hell out of my yard!!!!!!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

sadboy said:


> i'd give it up... its a damn fish lol nothing to get a felony for.


I've had a felony on my record for the last 20+ years.
It hasn't affected me in any way whatsoever.

f*ck the law, keep yer P's.








[/quote]

Have you tried getting a expungement?
[/quote]

Nah, maybe someday though...
Just hasn't been anything that's affected me enough to bother.

The only time my felony ever kept me from doing anything was when I applied for a concealed weapon permit and when the Army offered me a Military Intelligence position.


----------



## A-ron (Jan 6, 2009)

Dolphinswin said:


> if they banned piranha nationwide would you give yours up? What if your state made possession of piranha a *felony* would you give em up? Move to another state? Hide em & hope for best?


fool

totally hypothetical and unrealistic situation...prison not jail time for fish, really









it would really be just a "fine" for owning... distribution my get you a "fine" and "community service".
[/quote]
obviously but I just played along with the game, it said felony. If it was for some rare never happen reason be a felony Id dump the piranha.
[/quote]

There actually has been a guy in Nebraska that has gone to Prison and fined for selling fish to illegal states from Nebraska. Theres articles on the guy so its true. But from multiple rumors because I cant remember where I seen the article. He got (granted these are multiple rumors) 5 years-10 years in Prison and then fined $50,000-$250,000 for selling piranha to Flordia.

Then he supposible just got out of Prison this last year. So better watch what I say! lol


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

http://m.journalstar.com/news/local/article_d592f8dd-91a0-5727-8461-9b5ff837a402.html


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

A-ron said:


> There actually has been a guy in Nebraska that has gone to Prison and fined for selling fish to illegal states from Nebraska. Theres articles on the guy so its true. But from multiple rumors because I cant remember where I seen the article. He got (granted these are multiple rumors) 5 years-10 years in Prison and then fined $50,000-$250,000 for selling piranha to Flordia.
> 
> Then he supposible just got out of Prison this last year. So better watch what I say! lol


Abit exaggerated. He got a 10k fine and a few years of probabtion not jail time. I think he may of also got a ban either years or life to prevent him from selling fish commercially.


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm currently going to court to fight a felony case







. Thank god I just got an internship because theres no way I would have gotten it if I were already convicted. P Man, how did you go unaffected? Unless you already got it made I feel like a felony is going to greatly hinder anything you try and do in this world. Sorry to derail this thread a bit...


----------

